# Sticky  OHIO 2022 - Morel Posts & Spring Mushrooms



## sb

Morel season 2022 is only weeks away (5 for me). Let's use this new forum to share Spring 2022 Morels and Mushrooms.

Morel pic below is last April.









Hey . . . Happy Morel Hunting everyone! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb

Ha Ha!! In case you forgot . . . this is what they look like! 
. . . remember?

(last April - pic below)









Enjoy the woods! 😎 🌞 🍷


----------



## wade

Here's a Fun Pic from April 2020


----------



## gutterman

Well, it’s started mentally for me. Had first morel dream of the year last night due to me going to sleep thinking about them🤣. My daughter asked me yesterday when we’re going to catch mushrooms again she was 3 last year 4 now, well she heard all the birds in the morning and seeing snow gone lately and being smart as whip to spring conditions and 🍄 time she’s put it together and ready to hunt just like me! So proud as my other girls don’t have interest. Anyways been looking at notes of previous years soil and air temps in relation to my first finds from previous years. I’ve got a pretty good idea of the formula but always studying and learning. From readings I’m seeing it’s gonna be a early year. 2nd picture is eye exercise. There’s a animal in that picture I walked up on can you see it? It’s very well blended in and didn’t move until I got about 10 foot away. Took picture at about 20. Good luck to everyone this year!


----------



## jim33

I’m definitely disappointed to see this on the main page. Promoting a dangerous trespassing activity isn’t the best idea. I suppose, unless you know a railroader or two that have unwillingly killed trespassers you might not get it. People get themselves killed by trains a lot….because they think they are smarter, can hear them coming, yada yada yada….


----------



## River Birch Run

Trespassing is trespassing rather its dangerous or not. They say common scene isn't so common any more, have you looked around for people with integrity lately ? Good luck finding that!


----------



## r0ck3m333

We lost our tegrity!


----------



## sb

When posts turn from Morels to Morals it is a sure sign that there are no Morels to be found. 
(psst . . . only a short time more)

Great times & finds to all! 😎 🌞


----------



## Gullyboy

Hey Karen, how do you know that isn’t abandoned track? Really disappointing to see a supposed morel hunter poo on someone’s beautiful find. Takes a real pooper I guess


----------



## Inthewild

sb said:


> When posts turn from Morels to Morals it is a sure sign that there are no Morels to be found.
> (psst . . . only a short time more)
> 
> Great times & finds to all! 😎 🌞


@sb I have neither they say...but i did have some ports and onions today to pass the time.


----------



## sb

Inthewild - 
Looks like a credible preseason warm-up now for "Morels & Ramps/Leeks" later. Ha!
Nice post. Thanks.
Enjoy the woods, all 🍷 🍺 😎


----------



## Jeremyelias71

I posted a find last year and mentioned that I found some close to a RR (towpath that runs parallel and completely legal public land) and I got chased out of town on the forum. All, it's not worth the time wasted judging others about situations you know nothing about. How about some helpful content?? I am super stoked to get out and fill up my bag. Best of luck!!


----------



## wade

Hello @sb


----------



## sb

wade said:


> Hello @sb


I'm here, Wade (with no Morels in my hand, Ha!)


----------



## wade

sb said:


> I'm here, Wade (with no Morels in my hand, Ha!)


Oh I Agree with that, "Why Start Now"


----------



## gutterman

I will be at my early black spot in north central ohio this weekend. I’ve been paying attn to my temp maps I go by and according to them the mushrooms should be there haha. Mother Nature makes her own rules but this method has told me when to go look at places hours away and hasn’t failed me yet so we will see. I will have a report by Sunday afternoon good or bad. 🍄🍄🍄🙏🙏🙏


----------



## r0ck3m333

I been checking my new black spot in MO like a maniac. Still don't know when to look. Only ever found one black last season LATE. Gonna use other states info to zero in on them.


----------



## gutterman

Blacks pop first when ground temps reach 45-50. I typically find blacks starting first few days of April in north central ohio. This year we never really had a deep freeze over the winter so ground temps came up faster especially with the last few warm rains we’ve had. 


r0ck3m333 said:


> I been checking my new black spot in MO like a maniac. Still don't know when to look. Only ever found one black last season LATE. Gonna use other states info to zero in on them.


----------



## wade

gutterman said:


> Blacks pop first when ground temps reach 45-50. I typically find blacks starting first few days of April in north central ohio. This year we never really had a deep freeze over the winter so ground temps came up faster especially with the last few warm rains we’ve had.


If I had my Treehugger back together I would be out there some now, I bout got it done..should be done and roll'n by April 7th .. I might still find some blacks then


----------



## r0ck3m333

Black season must be short then....for me at least. So odd I found one solo at the end of April last season. Thought it was a half free from a distance but I hadn't found any more halfies for a while, only large yellows. I bet the spot got worked over by a few hunters and someone didn't finish their homework. No cut stalks though..... hmm.


----------



## shroomsearcher

gutterman said:


> Blacks pop first when ground temps reach 45-50. I typically find blacks starting first few days of April in north central ohio. This year we never really had a deep freeze over the winter so ground temps came up faster especially with the last few warm rains we’ve had.


I live in NE Ohio, and we had a pretty ripping Winter! The ice fishers were happy because the lakes froze over for the first time in a few year. Guys were reporting ice thickness of up to 10-12"! Quite a few night in the single digits. Soil is still cold up here, but that seems to be the norm for this part of the state.


----------



## gutterman

It’s all about the type of soil….really sandy soil warms faster. Find spots that have really sandy soil that looks like the richest dirt to start a garden with and youll find shrooms earlier in the season. That’s why there’s always really early finds of blacks in Michigan because it’s a sand bar haha. Spot I find mine is sandy with some rocks mixed in to absorb sun and you sink with every step you take it’s so soft.


----------



## wade

gutterman said:


> It’s all about the type of soil….really sandy soil warms faster. Find spots that have really sandy soil that looks like the richest dirt to start a garden with and youll find shrooms earlier in the season. That’s why there’s always really early finds of blacks in Michigan because it’s a sand bar haha. Spot I find mine is sandy with some rocks mixed in to absorb sun and you sink with every step you take it’s so soft.


 Friend @gutterman 
That is a lot of Solid / Sandy information 
I don't know What more you could offer.
Other Than; Offer to let people just carry a bag around following you as you Find and Harvest for them..


----------



## sb

gutterman said:


> I will be at my early black spot in north central ohio this weekend. I will have a report by Sunday afternoon good or bad. 🍄🍄🍄🙏🙏🙏


Gutterman-- Thanks. How many years have you been finding Blacks at your Black Morel spot?

If I find Blacks at my Black Morel location again this spring, it will be the *10th year in a row!!!* Nothing could please me more, as my other Morel producing spots may produce 50% or maybe only 1 out of 3 or 4 years. Still worth returning to.

Last year there was a particular gully that I usually walk through every year on the way to some frequent find-them spots. It was always barren. I always asked myself WHY walk through here - because I never found them there and the answer in my mind was always: but it looks good here, none the less.

Well last year it paid off with a nice spread of about 35 in an area no bigger than my living room.

Happy mushroom outings everyone. 😎 🌞


----------



## r0ck3m333

It's the hardest lesson we all learn. If it looks right it's right😆


----------



## gutterman

Been finding them there at that spot for about 5-6 years now since I first found the area scouting new ground. Area is around 300 acres of woodland but you find certain shrooms in certain areas of it. But the entire property you can locate blacks, half frees, greys, yellows, and tulips.


----------



## gutterman

Well report from this morning is ramps are up 3-4” in a lot of spots. A lot of green foliage on undergrowth. I looked from a far at my black spots and the snow we got made the hard to see impossible to see they might be there but with the snow who knows. I’ll try again after it warms up mid week and everything melts off. Still had a good time walking around and scouting a new section I hadn’t spent much time in.


----------



## wade

gutterman said:


> Well report from this morning is ramps are up 3-4” in a lot of spots. A lot of green foliage on undergrowth. I looked from a far at my black spots and the snow we got made the hard to see impossible to see they might be there but with the snow who knows. I’ll try again after it warms up mid week and everything melts off. Still had a good time walking around and scouting a new section I hadn’t spent much time in.
> View attachment 41331
> 
> View attachment 41330
> 
> View attachment 41329


Oh... I see your habitat. In your pictures, I like the looks of that.. Thank You for Your Encouraging Report @gutterman


----------



## redfred

sb said:


> Gutterman-- Thanks. How many years have you been finding Blacks at your Black Morel spot?
> 
> If I find Blacks at my Black Morel location again this spring, it will be the *10th year in a row!!!* Nothing could please me more, as my other Morel producing spots may produce 50% or maybe only 1 out of 3 or 4 years. Still worth returning to.
> 
> Last year there was a particular gully that I usually walk through every year on the way to some frequent find-them spots. It was always barren. I always asked myself WHY walk through here - because I never found them there and the answer in my mind was always: but it looks good here, none the less.
> 
> Well last year it paid off with a nice spread of about 35 in an area no bigger than my living room.
> 
> Happy mushroom outings everyone. 😎 🌞


If you have been walking out (with morels in hand) in that gully could you have been dropping spores in an “looks good spot“ that was good?


----------



## sb

Redfred - The area I was referring to in post #24 above, that "looked good" is situated so that I always go through it on my way in and never on my way out.

I never stopped to realize that I most always use the same pattern for hunting that woods.

Good hunting everyone 🌞 😎


----------



## Junkworks

River Birch Run said:


> Trespassing is trespassing rather its dangerous or not. They say common scene isn't so common any more, have you looked around for people with integrity lately ? Good luck finding that!


Buzz Kill, kill Joy, Fun Nazi 
Fun Filter


sb said:


> When posts turn from Morels to Morals it is a sure sign that there are no Morels to be found.
> (psst . . . only a short time more)
> 
> Great times & finds to all! 😎 🌞


Thankyou for not being negative sir.
Negativity kills mushrooms 😁


----------



## Joe88

Starting to get excited 😊..HAPPY HUNTING ALL


----------



## the shroominator

We’re inching closer up here in portage county. Gonna go peek at my early black spot Friday if I get time.


----------



## Joe88

My property in Champaign county is a early woods..I was finding them this time last year..so far nothin


----------



## sb

*Can Mushrooms Talk with Each Other?*

Cool April 7 article in Scientist Magazine.
Article Here


----------



## redfred

sb said:


> *Can Mushrooms Talk with Each Other?*
> 
> Cool April 7 article in Scientist Magazine.
> Article Here


All this time I was thinking they were just voices in my head….. Now I know I understand mushroom talk….. And if you don’t know I can tell you that mushrooms say a lot of strange thing….


----------



## shroomsearcher

sb said:


> *Can Mushrooms Talk with Each Other?*
> 
> Cool April 7 article in Scientist Magazine.
> Article Here


Trees can, and they use the mushroom mycelium to do so. So, why not mushrooms?


----------



## Inthewild

Inthewild said:


> @sb I have neither they say...but i did have some ports and onions today to pass the time.
> View attachment 41251


Argh, passing time eating bought mushrooms while the snow melts. Can't wait!


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> Argh, passing time eating bought mushrooms while the snow melts. Can't wait!
> View attachment 41556
> 
> View attachment 41555


Ah damn bud looks like you still got a bit of snow to get melted, n hopes ya don't get any more. Was just going to ask how snow ya still have up there


----------



## jpfootball57

I’m liking this upcoming forecast for southern ohio. Few nights in a row with lows only in the fifties! Fingers crossed that the blacks will be pooping up like zits on a high schooler!


----------



## gutterman

Shhh they ain’t up yet in northern ohio BANG took about 15 mins in woods and found two already!


----------



## gutterman

Another all 2-4”


----------



## gutterman




----------



## gutterman

Very little green in the woods. Ramps up 5”-6” or so


----------



## gutterman

7 total. Mayapples up 2-5” in spots. Hitting a different area here in a few mins.


----------



## gutterman

Other area was further along green wise but found nothing. Took a soil temp and it was couple degrees warmer. Notice the dirt in my hand if you find dirt like that it’s likely to have morels in the area. This area is mostly cherries, elms, ash, and pines. Scrub brushy. I usually find half frees and greys and yellows here. Spot where I get blacks is tulip poplar maybe 1/4 mile away but same wildlife area and dirt is the same.


----------



## gutterman

Erie county btw


----------



## gutterman

@jim33 @sb you guys been out looking? I figure this week blacks are gonna explode in my area and most of the state for that matter. Shaping up to be good season imo if we can avoid a heat wave.


----------



## viockb

I'm in Huron County heading out Thursday morning for a hunt.


----------



## gutterman

viockb said:


> I'm in Huron County heading out Thursday morning for a hunt.


A little early for greys and yellows but blacks are up. I don’t hunt far from Huron county


----------



## viockb

Nice! I have few Black spots I am gonna hit up. Just been itching to get out. Best time of the year. Walleye fishing and Morels all is good lol.


----------



## ButlerMushMan

Hit a few spots in Butler County yesterday. Nothing yet..


----------



## IrishTrish

Hey all! I'll be going out today on the Muskingum/Coshocton county line today! The woods are calling I must go!


----------



## viockb

IrishTrish said:


> Hey all! I'll be going out today on the Muskingum/Coshocton county line today! The woods are calling I must go!


Go get em!! Let us know how you do.


----------



## msmd

Been to my Blacks spot in West Central Ohio three times...none yet. Soil temps were 45-48. Found first Blacks last year April 5th. Going out this afternoon and I will report back. Good Luck!


----------



## MorelMe330

Wayne County here - Nothing yet! Great day to be out though.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Went out to check a local woods nearby here in NE Ohio. Mahoning Co. Not a whole lot of green out there yet. Absolutely no sign of may apples, just a little tuft of grass here and there. Drove around a little bit. Saw my first dandelions in the exact same place I saw them last year. The front yard of a house takes a pronounced tilt to the south where it meets the sidewalk and is an obvious sun trap. Some forsythis is in bloom, but not all by any means. The flowers on the magnolias are getting ready to bloom. Need just a bit more time.


----------



## the shroominator

Found my first of the season today in southeast summit county. Only 1 but it’s a start. It’s my early spot which means in a couple weeks it ought to be swinging decent.


----------



## gutterman

Good job shroominator!


----------



## viockb

Awesome day out. I am going Thursday again. I just couldnt resist. Lol


----------



## the shroominator

With a view like that I wouldn’t be able to resist ether!


----------



## viockb

FYI I didn't find any but what a good time! The woods is my sanctuary!


----------



## the shroominator

Thanks Gutterman! I’m not happy about the little cold front coming but at least it’s not going to get all that cold. Good luck everyone!


----------



## IrishTrish

..


viockb said:


> Go get em!! Let us know how you do.


Well, no shrooms. But I wasn't left empty handed, I found a shed! Things are looking good up there won't be long now!


----------



## IrishTrish

not shrooms, but I'll take it. Lol


----------



## Chuckb330

Going out looking in summit County this morning wish me luck


----------



## Thunter85

Glad to see some pics showing up. I checked an area in scioto co. where ive found blacks last couple seasons... not even a smally to be found, woods didnt look too far along either. Gonna hit one of my old go to spots today in hocking and see if i can spot a few. Weather has not been conducive for a good season, painfully slow, steady warm ups make for the best seasons, not this roller coaster ride weve been on since early march. I did finally see my asparagus has finally started in the garden, it takes soil temps in the low 50's for that to happen.
Good luck to all this season


----------



## Marengoite

gutterman said:


> Well, it’s started mentally for me. Had first morel dream of the year last night due to me going to sleep thinking about them🤣. My daughter asked me yesterday when we’re going to catch mushrooms again she was 3 last year 4 now, well she heard all the birds in the morning and seeing snow gone lately and being smart as whip to spring conditions and 🍄 time she’s put it together and ready to hunt just like me! So proud as my other girls don’t have interest. Anyways been looking at notes of previous years soil and air temps in relation to my first finds from previous years. I’ve got a pretty good idea of the formula but always studying and learning. From readings I’m seeing it’s gonna be a early year. 2nd picture is eye exercise. There’s a animal in that picture I walked up on can you see it? It’s very well blended in and didn’t move until I got about 10 foot away. Took picture at about 20. Good luck to everyone this year!
> View attachment 41207
> 
> View attachment 41206


Was she sitting on a nest?


----------



## gutterman

Marengoite said:


> Was she sitting on a nest?


Yes she was nesting. Didn’t disturb nest. Usually kick one up a year off a nest because I’m being a ninja going thru woods with head down and looking for morels not turkeys🤣.


----------



## ButlerMushMan

Hit another known spot in Butler County. Mayapples up. 5 day average soil temps around 47.6F, below the 5 and 10 year averages by a few degrees. Still nothing but hopeful this weekend brings them out.


----------



## BennyB87

ButlerMushMan said:


> Hit a few spots in Butler County yesterday. Nothing yet..


Same here, Butler also. I'm thinking Friday is gonna be the day.


----------



## Joe88

Well folks, i have been out several times this week in Champaign county and have come back empty handed...not much green in the woods, ramps are barely up..Odd start to the season so far


----------



## gutterman

I’ll be back out this weekend. Should be a lot more blacks popped with warm temps and rain/fog


----------



## wade

Joe88 said:


> Well folks, i have been out several times this week in Champaign county and have come back empty handed...not much green in the woods, ramps are barely up..Odd start to the season so far


Thank You Sir @Joe88 For Your Reporting this Accurate information to All of Us..
They will be up so very soon


----------



## gregorymon

Franklin County update.....nuthin'! Sounds the same in surrounding area. I was out Sunday. Seemed kinda cool but my Google photos notified me of "One year age today" (April10) and I had a bag of 'shrooms! Went out Tuesday after work. Still nothing. MUST be coming Friday when it warms back up a bit.🤞
May go out in Delaware County this afternoon if it gets decent enough to go out for a forage in the forest.🍄


----------



## shroomsearcher

Hoping to get out Saturday afternoon for a bit. Still seems somewhat early up here in Mahoning Co. Plus, I have to try to get some grass cut tomorrow. At least the front yards (I do my neighbors as well) that people drive by and see! Seems that grass likes cooler temps more than morels.


----------



## Thunter85

I've hit a couple of my "close to the road" spots so far and came up empty handed. I usually use these spots to dictate whether or not it's going to be worth my time to take the long hikes to my favorite areas, so idk, I'm seeing pics of decent blacks being found and it's killing me not to take off and go, but the woods doesn't look right, the weather hasn't exactly been right. I feel like peak is going to end up being very close to May, given we have consistent warmer days and more important, nights.


----------



## soothsayer

I am going out today (central oh) to see what I can find. I will report back if I have good news.


----------



## the shroominator

It appears that the micro climates are under way but I agree, The woods n weather don’t look right yet. Heck there’s hardly any dandelions up yet and the lilacs aren’t blooming. I guess I’m gonna have to mow my weeds I mean yard.


----------



## Chuckb330

Found some false ones that's about it


----------



## IrishTrish

So ya'll Indians used to do a rain dance. Is there a similar situation for morels?!?! LMAO 
Needless to say, no luck today.


----------



## BennyB87

No Morel, a couple random ones tho.


----------



## soothsayer

I was out all day in hocking, came out empty handed.


----------



## Joe88

3hr walk in Champaign county today..soil temp was 50..still nothing 😢


----------



## the shroominator

Now this darned cold front 😩 what’s a Shoomer to do? The woods have greened up quite a bit in the last 2 days here in portage county. Looking at the weather forecast I’ll be back out after I complete this job on the 20th.


----------



## Dwrig

the shroominator said:


> Now this darned cold front 😩 what’s a Shoomer to do? The woods have greened up quite a bit in the last 2 days here in portage county. Looking at the weather forecast I’ll be back out after I complete this job on the 20th.


----------



## brandikaywest1974

Going out today in Pike county in Southeastern Ohio wish me luck... I can't hardly wait and the walk will be nice even if they're not up yet but will.let everyone know how it goes!!!


----------



## Dwrig

brandikaywest1974 said:


> Going out today in Pike county in Southeastern Ohio wish me luck... I can't hardly wait and the walk will be nice even if they're not up yet but will.let everyone know how it goes!!!


I went yesterday to Pike 8 grey’s one black and one spike. Gryy’s came up Wednesday night I imagine


----------



## brandikaywest1974

Dwrig said:


> I went yesterday to Pike 8 grey’s one black and one spike. Gryy’s came up Wednesday night I imagine


Big freeze tonight's gonna set us back 🤨


----------



## sb

*Central OH - Franklin County*

(Friday afternoon) Right there . . . look closer . . .there's one there!










Let me clear it off for you.










Barely pushed out of the ground, Ha! My first on 4-15.

The good news was, it only took me 20 minutes to find one.
The bad news was it took another 1 1/2 hours to realize that was the only one I was going to find!

Happy Hunting Everyone 😎 🌞


----------



## brandikaywest1974

Well folks no luck today, maybe next weekend


----------



## Joe88

So I was thinking today while walking the woods..and this is a honest question..Last year I had what seemed liked billions of cicadas.We all did..they were everywhere and there were tons of mounds on the ground in all my spots..So what i am asking is...Do you folks think they could have messed up the soil enough for the morels to not grow? I understand how the spore grows and all that..been hunting for many a year..just curious to other opinions on the effects of the cicadas on the morels..if any..thanks folks


----------



## gutterman

Headed back out to check this morning will have a update later. Been a week of warmer temps rain and sunshine I have a feeling there’s gonna be quite a few there but we will see. Good luck and Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## gutterman

Went from 8-10 this morning and ended up picking 25 more blacks. The woods have really greened up over the last week since I was there last. Wish I could’ve spent more time looking but had Easter dinner to attend. Happy hunting to everyone.


----------



## the shroominator

Awesome Gutterman!! I’m still searching for a reliable patch for blacks that will produce more than 10/season lol. One of these days I’ll stumble upon it.


----------



## viockb

* I was out doing yard work today after Easter celebration and found 6 in my flower bed. Going out tomorrow morning. Huron county BTW. *


----------



## Jetski

gregorymon said:


> Franklin County update.....nuthin'! Sounds the same in surrounding area. I was out Sunday. Seemed kinda cool but my Google photos notified me of "One year age today" (April10) and I had a bag of 'shrooms! Went out Tuesday after work. Still nothing. MUST be coming Friday when it warms back up a bit.🤞
> May go out in Delaware County this afternoon if it gets decent enough to go out for a forage in the forest.🍄


Did you find anything delaware county?! Im right between delaware and marion. Im new at this last year was my first year just wondering when i should start looking.


----------



## gcjeff

gutterman said:


> Went from 8-10 this morning and ended up picking 25 more blacks. The woods have really greened up over the last week since I was there last. Wish I could’ve spent more time looking but had Easter dinner to attend. Happy hunting to everyone.
> View attachment 41874
> 
> View attachment 41873
> 
> View attachment 41872
> 
> View attachment 41871
> 
> View attachment 41870


Nice work. What county are you hunting?


----------



## gregorymon

Jetski said:


> Did you find anything delaware county?! Im right between delaware and marion. Im new at this last year was my first year just wondering when i should start looking.


I didn't get out that day but was out a little today 4/20. No mushrooms but mayapples are opening. Some say that's an indicator that it's time. I found two tiny morels in Franklin county at a repeat spot Sunday. Of course it's been freezing since then. Hope there's more by Friday.


Joe88 said:


> So I was thinking today while walking the woods..and this is a honest question..Last year I had what seemed liked billions of cicadas.We all did..they were everywhere and there were tons of mounds on the ground in all my spots..So what i am asking is...Do you folks think they could have messed up the soil enough for the morels to not grow? I understand how the spore grows and all that..been hunting for many a year..just curious to other opinions on the effects of the cicadas on the morels..if any..thanks folks


I read a lot about the cyclical cicadas last spring. Their eggs are laid in trees then the female pits the branch so it falls to the ground and when they hatch the larvae burrow into the ground under the same tree. They feed on the roots til it's their year to come out and mate again. I suppose cicadas could have some effect but I doubt if it would be very much. Just one forager's opinion.


----------



## gregorymon

viockb said:


> View attachment 41878
> * I was out doing yard work today after Easter celebration and found 6 in my flower bed. Going out tomorrow morning. Huron county BTW. *
> View attachment 41877


These look exactly like the ones I find in Franklin county every spring. They are obviously not "blacks". What do you (or anyone else who feels like answering) call these?


----------



## gregorymon

Found these two dinky ones Sunday in Franklin County. The third one was broken off. Going back Friday afternoon to see if they're bigger. Should be more too as I've found several in the area several years running. 2nd pic is mayapples opening in Delaware County.


----------



## soothsayer

gregorymon said:


> I didn't get out that day but was out a little today 4/20. No mushrooms but mayapples are opening. Some say that's an indicator that it's time. I found two tiny morels in Franklin county at a repeat spot Sunday. Of course it's been freezing since then. Hope there's more by Friday.
> 
> I read a lot about the cyclical cicadas last spring. Their eggs are laid in trees then the female pits the branch so it falls to the ground and when they hatch the larvae burrow into the ground under the same tree. They feed on the roots til it's their year to come out and mate again. I suppose cicadas could have some effect but I doubt if it would be very much. Just one forager's opinion.


That’s pretty interesting. If anything disruption to the tree roots would cause the mycelium to panic and produce fruits to spread so maybe we could get some bigger hauls the next few years?


----------



## viockb

I am thinking Grey's


----------



## the shroominator

Gregorymon those are definitely immature yellows or as most call them (grays). Nice find!! I’m still waiting for the right conditions up here in northeast Ohio. We’re always last in the state😩. Sometimes Michigan even starts before we do😤


----------



## MushroomHideAnSeek




----------



## MushroomHideAnSeek

Erie county . Found on april 7th. These pics were 5 days later April 12th


----------



## Chet huston

Jeremyelias71 said:


> I posted a find last year and mentioned that I found some close to a RR (towpath that runs parallel and completely legal public land) and I got chased out of town on the forum. All, it's not worth the time wasted judging others about situations you know nothing about. How about some helpful content?? I am super stoked to get out and fill up my bag. Best of luck!!


Hope you have a great season. And things should be getting very good very soon.there have been reports around this area of people fi ding them.


----------



## shroomsearcher

the shroominator said:


> Gregorymon those are definitely immature yellows or as most call them (grays). Nice find!! I’m still waiting for the right conditions up here in northeast Ohio. We’re always last in the state😩. Sometimes Michigan even starts before we do😤


I hear that! I'm up here in Mahoning Co. and got a chance to get out in the woods a little bit today. Still not a whole lot of green out there yet. Found exactly 6 little may apple spikes just coming up. Everything above the ground like shrubs and bushes are doing fairly well, but anything coming out of the ground is kind of having a tough time. Checked two spots, one near a ridge top, and the other along a creek. The ridge top was a little further ahead. I think because the low spots are cold sinks, they hold things back a bit more.


----------



## Joe88

Champaign County here..still empty handed..Struggling this season for sure..The woods is waking up though..hopefully not to much longer 🤞


----------



## Thunter85

MushroomHideAnSeek said:


> Erie county . Found on april 7th. These pics were 5 days later April 12th


Looks like verpa....
false morels


----------



## gutterman

Thunter85 said:


> Looks like verpa....
> false morels


Exactly what I thought too.


----------



## the shroominator

It’s funny how nature captivates us so. Every spring I get super excited, like 6yr old on Christmas morning waiting for mom and dad to wake up excited. I’ve come to learn the signs of when to put my fishing pole down and head to the woods. Most years if the lilacs are blooming and the first dandelions have gone to seed then the morels are most likely up. One season I kept a close eye on the lilacs and noticed that as their blooms started to fade so did the morels.


----------



## jpfootball57

gutterman said:


> Exactly what I thought too.


I agree. Definitely looks like verpa


----------



## MushroomHideAnSeek

Thunter85 said:


> Looks like verpa....
> false morels


Nah they were half frees. Check up u will see the posts i showed 5 days later how much bigger they got


----------



## thehuntress

Found these Saturday in Fairfield County. Unfortunately a guy walked up on us while we were at our spot. Hopefully there is enough to share next year, lol


----------



## sb

*Central OH - Franklin County*

Friday afternoon. 18 nice Black Morels. This ls now is the 10th year for Black Morels in the same spot!!

*







*











Happy Hunting everyone!! 😎 🌞


----------



## hugh

I found some blacks under shag-bark hickory south of Columbus. It has been a very late season compared to the last few years


----------



## shroomsearcher

Nice to see thing starting to pick up!


----------



## the shroominator

@ hugh. Do you or anyone else have any experience with woods that have been logged? A patch I hunt got logged last year and I curious if the morels come up good the first or 2nd year if at all. Thanks for any advice and experience.


----------



## Thunter85

Scioto yestetday


----------



## the shroominator

Nice mixed bag Thunter85!


----------



## Danny6684

Morgan County today


----------



## sb

Hey Thunter85 - great to hear/see.

Nice selection!! Blacks, greys, half-frees and tulips. South western OH?
Was l missing anything?

Great times in the woods to all! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb

*Black Morel Gravy on Biscuits with scrambled eggs!*

Yesterday' success finding Blacks (in the same spot for the 10th year in a row) became this morning's breakfast./
*
















*

Great weekend to be in the woods! Happy hunting! 😎 🌞


----------



## gutterman

Northern ohio 23 blacks this afternoon in a couple hours. The woods is DRY and needs rain. But it has greened up alot. I think blacks and greys are gonna explode if we get rain. I still have a lot of trees left to produce on the blacks yet. Time will tell. Going to “copperhead hollow” in southern ohio tomorrow to see if it’s ready. 🤞.


----------



## ButlerMushMan

Hit 5 known, producing spots in Butler County this week and still nothing. I’ve never seen it like this before.


----------



## soothsayer

Was out in hocking and Athens all day today and found nothing. The woods seemed really dry and the may apples were just starting to sprout on sun facing slopes. Weird season.


----------



## gutterman

I’ve seen some good reports but also a lot of nothings found. Seems to be hit or miss in areas this year. Besides my black area the other areas are green and look right but no sign of life for half frees greys or yellows. I’d normally be picking them by now. Definitely different season so far


----------



## Dwrig

I found 100 Friday, very small, everything is late we will find yellows in May.


----------



## viockb

Life is Good!!!!


----------



## emarler

@viockb 

Looks delicious! Care to share your recipe?


----------



## viockb

emarler said:


> @viockb
> 
> Looks delicious! Care to share your recipe?


First start off with 2 eggs and small amount of heavy whipping cream and a bit of garlic salt in a bowl and blend. Then in another bowl just flour and a touch of ground pepper. Put the morel in the egg mix first and coat then put it in the four and cover the morel. Then drop them bad boys in the fryer for about 3-5 minutes. Then have yourself a cold beer and enjoy!


----------



## emarler

Thank you so much, I can't wait to try your recipe!


----------



## gutterman

We’ll update from down south is about the same. Just getting going and dry as popcorn fart. If it rains down there it’s gonna explode. Found 38 nice shrooms and it was way too dry. Driest I’ve seen it. Here’s to hoping for rain because everywhere I hunted yesterday northern ohio 20 mins from cedar point and today southern ohio within a hour of wheeling WV needs it.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Your woods are a lot greener than ours up here in NE Ohio. Suppsed to be getting some rain and T-storms tomorrow afternoon and evening.


----------



## the shroominator

Yea then another cool down😤. I think somewhere around May 5-6 we’ll start seeing more up here in northeast Ohio. The waiting game is hard to do.


----------



## MushroomHideAnSeek

Found 43 today. All small . Northern ohio


----------



## Jeremyelias71

I found a few grays here in Summit. They're just starting but at least they are here!!


----------



## cwlake

the shroominator said:


> @ hugh. Do you or anyone else have any experience with woods that have been logged? A patch I hunt got logged last year and I curious if the morels come up good the first or 2nd year if at all. Thanks for any advice and experience.


I've hunted a woods near my house that was selective logged. I found morels around some of the stumps for three years. They started the first spring after logging in the fall. I'm not sure what kind of trees they were but I suspect that they were oaks.


----------



## timh1983

I'm new to Northeast OH, specifically Lake county. You guys know when they typically show up up here? I enjoy finding new spots but its a race against time!


----------



## the shroominator

thanks cwlake!


----------



## Thunter85

sb said:


> Hey Thunter85 - great to hear/see.
> 
> Nice selection!! Blacks, greys, half-frees and tulips. South western OH?
> Was l missing anything?
> 
> Great times in the woods to all! 😎 🌞


----------



## Thunter85

loo
Hocking today ~3lbs


----------



## Joe88

Champaign county here..FINALLY!! first gray today..also a half free and a decent Pheasant back..weirdest year i can remember..Happy hunting all


----------



## John Wasko

timh1983 said:


> I'm new to Northeast OH, specifically Lake county. You guys know when they typically show up up here? I enjoy finding new spots but its a race against time!


I hunt Lake and Geagua county quite extensively and typically they start the last week of April and end the 2nd week of May. i checked all my early spots yesterday and didn’t find a single sign. I would expect with warmer temps and rain next week, that will get them going.


----------



## beansbettterfindmorels

Found two smaller greys, two spikes, a medium yellow and a pheasant back in Licking County  I think they're coming out finally


----------



## jpfootball57

Yellows starting to make an appearance in Brown County. That being said we deff need more rain! I’m loving the look of our extended forecast. Fingers crossed


----------



## Steve3

April 28th- best day ever! I found 14 last Saturday 23rd.. then 2 warm days, nothing, and a light rain and just like that in the same area 24 big ones!


----------



## Thunter85

Hocking yesterday


----------



## Kokomorel

Thunter85 said:


> Hocking yesterday
> View attachment 42413
> 
> View attachment 42412


Nice finds


----------



## sb

Hey Thunter85 --
great Pictures and finds above!

This is all I found in Hocking County on the 27th.










But Then again, it was more of a getaway, staying in a cabin for a few days with wife and cat! Ha.









I did however make a dinner of Morel Risotto Rice with some dried Morels I brought along with me. Yum!

Happy hunting to all! 😎 🌞 🍷


----------



## sb

*Devil's Urn Mushrooms in Hocking County on April 26th*








😎

Now's a good time to get into the woods!! 😎 🌞


----------



## Thunter85

sb said:


> Hey Thunter85 --
> great Pictures and finds above!
> 
> This is all I found in Hocking County on the 27th.
> 
> View attachment 42431
> 
> 
> But Then again, it was more of a getaway, staying in a cabin for a few days with wife and cat! Ha.
> View attachment 42433
> 
> 
> I did however make a dinner of Morel Risotto Rice with some dried Morels I brought along with me. Yum!
> 
> Happy hunting to all! 😎 🌞 🍷


Sounds like a good trip and nice find there as well


----------



## shroomsearcher

Getting ready to hit it here in the NE part of the state. Will finish cutting the neighbor's grass tomorrow, did all of mine today including the hayfield that was my back yard! Then rain Sunday and maybe a little bit more on Monday. Then, to the woods!


----------



## the shroominator

I’ll be out this coming week as well in portage county shroomsearcher. I’ll keep you posted on how I do. Your area should be darn close to poppin as is mine.


----------



## Thru hiker

Found a handful of fresh grey's in morrow county today.


----------



## Thru hiker

Here's the pics


----------



## hugh

We found some nice yellows today SE of Columbus, all under dead elm. Very late this year, but at least a few are coming along


----------



## thehuntress

15 in Muskingum County today mostly dried out. Really tough year out there, we usually find 50-100 in those spots. These were all at low elevations, not sure if more will come up out there.

Added some from last week to a Red Baron pizza, it was pretty good.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Might be worth a look after this rain we're supposed to get.


----------



## artemis144

Lucky me! I found two separate spots today in northern summit county. I've never found black morels before. I left plenty behind for the deer (or some other lucky hiker) truthfully, I have no idea if I actually like the taste of them!


----------



## gutterman

Well..here’s my assessment of this season. It is a bad one. All of my areas are producing like they usually do but very few instead of an abundance. Half free morels for me where I would usually find 100s I’ve found 5. Meanwhile I picked 4 greys from area that had 50+ last year. Most shrooms I am picking are dried out. We need a significant rainfall asap or it’s gonna be worst season in a long time. Hit southern ohio spot today and @thehuntress is dead on the shrooms are dried out and very little in areas I usually picked 150-200 a season I picked 62 this year and today some were big yellow so wondering if it’s done but I really think a good rain would bring one good flush. 51 yesterday northern ohio. 24 today southern ohio


----------



## gutterman




----------



## ButlerMushMan

Finally came across a few in Butler County. All by shagbark hickory’s.


----------



## Thunter85

gutterman said:


> Well..here’s my assessment of this season. It is a bad one. All of my areas are producing like they usually do but very few instead of an abundance. Half free morels for me where I would usually find 100s I’ve found 5. Meanwhile I picked 4 greys from area that had 50+ last year. Most shrooms I am picking are dried out. We need a significant rainfall asap or it’s gonna be worst season in a long time. Hit southern ohio spot today and @thehuntress is dead on the shrooms are dried out and very little in areas I usually picked 150-200 a season I picked 62 this year and today some were big yellow so wondering if it’s done but I really think a good rain would bring one good flush. 51 yesterday northern ohio. 24 today southern ohio
> View attachment 42561
> 
> View attachment 42560
> 
> View attachment 42559
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42557
> 
> View attachment 42555
> 
> View attachment 42554
> 
> View attachment 42552
> 
> View attachment 42553


Agreed, some spots produced OK, but over all below Ave, I Havnt seen a good year for half frees in a long time...I can think of a couple years that were worse, but yea, this one is somewhere close to the bottom. Best years are those steady painfully slow warm ups, not a roller coaster ride of temperature swings.


----------



## hugh

very slow season, but they are starting to appear in central OH, east of Columbus. these were all around dead elm and old apple


----------



## sb

*Ticks are out.*

I'm not sure if i got this during my 3 nights in a cabin in Hocking county or after getting home to central OH. It was well in my scalp today and didn't want to part with my skin, Ha!! It's a dog tick also called a wood tick.
I did not wear my treated, dedicated mushroom hunting clothes in Hocking except during actual mushroom hunting time in the woods. So, I would say those patterns violated my disciplined norms because around the cabin I wore untreated clothes. Until now, I haven't had a tick for 5-6 years, including all mushroom hunting.










Have a great time in the woods; Morels are still out there! 😎 🌞


----------



## the shroominator

Took my kiddo out for a couple hours in northeast Ohio Akron area. Found a couple handful of half frees, couple grays and a black. I’d say it’s just getting started up here


----------



## emarler

@sb 

What's the best way to get those disgusting things out of your skin? Haven't been bit yet but it's bound to happen eventually.


----------



## the shroominator

Tweezers for me lol


----------



## parrothead

Also a little tool called a Tick Key you can use


----------



## sb

emarler - the web consensus is steady pull, straight out. No quick jerk or twisting which may sever the body, leaving the head still embedded. I doused the site with rubbing alcohol, with a Q-tip, before and after removing.

Proactive continual diligence. I'd gotten complacent. 

Happy hunting to all! 😎 🌞


----------



## joemamma.12730

They breathe through their legs when dug in. One drop of rubbing alchohol they will pull their heads out all by themselves. No squeezing of the tick in my house.


----------



## shroomsearcher

emarler, I'm sure you know all about permethrin. Since I started using it 4-5 years ago, I have not had a single tick! And I check close, believe me!


----------



## the shroominator

Permethrin is great!! Keep it away from cats though. Unless you don’t like them🤪


----------



## sb

I like the Sawyers aerosol can because it sprays a more even spray on the clothing than the hand pump spray version. Slightly more expensive though.


----------



## Joe88

Champaign county here.. Definitely the weirdest year I can remember and super late for me..some spots producing, others are not..they are just playing hard to get and making me work harder  Happy hunting all.


----------



## beansbettterfindmorels

Starting to find a couple more in Licking County


----------



## John Wasko

Hit a couple of my early spots in Lake/Geauga county and found a few. Considering the woods are extremely wet and very warm temps in the forecast, next week should be an explosion of shrooms!


----------



## hugh

We found a few nice yellows and very large tulips east of Columbus, all around elm and cherry


----------



## hugh

found some more nice yellows, large tulips and half-frees in Columbus today, all around elm/ cherry


----------



## sb

*Franklin County - Central OH*

Today, this big Yellow Morel was waving at me from a good distance away.










Taking things in hand, I invited it home for dinner.










Just one more. That's all for my hour in the woods.










Enjoy the woods and the Morels! 😎 🌞


----------



## trufflehunter

I was always afraid that this would happen someday. Today was the day. FWIW, southern Cuyahoga County, I'm finding very few so far this year, but I left these behind!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Couple of pounds today, Mahoning Co. Found them in an area about 12'x12'! Clustered up all around an apple tree that is half keeled over with about half of it's root ball out of the ground. It has still leafed out, but is clearly in distress. Nothing else anywhere I went. Yes, more rain coming and then a dry spell, when I can cut the grass YET AGAIN and then get back out there.If I can remember how to download pics to my computer and then get them up here I will post them.


----------



## sb

Trufflehunter - That's an amazing picture. *Guardian of the Treasure!*

That was my first thought . . . and then I wondered -- maybe it was going to eat them! (?)

While I get along with snakes pretty well (Vietnam era pic) I'll have to say those Morels would have come home with me . . . but still, not the snake!!!










Great hunting in the woods to everyone!! 🌞 🌞 😎


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yeah, I've never minded most snakes either. I've only seen a couple out mushrooming, and I usually just see the grass moving as they slither away as fast as they can! If the head end of that snake was up, I'd have gone to get those morels!


----------



## gutterman

I thought it was done or bad year. Guess I needed patience. Woods exploded today. Picked over 200. Greys, yellows, half frees, blacks, and tulip morels all from same wildlife area 300+\- acres. Zoom around on half free pictures they were everywhere. There up get out there!


----------



## Kokomorel

gutterman said:


> I thought it was done or bad year. Guess I needed patience. Woods exploded today. Picked over 200. Greys, yellows, half frees, blacks, and tulip morels all from same wildlife area 300+\- acres. Zoom around on half free pictures they were everywhere. There up get out there!
> View attachment 43011
> 
> View attachment 43007
> 
> View attachment 43012
> 
> View attachment 43005
> 
> View attachment 43009
> 
> View attachment 43010
> 
> View attachment 43008
> 
> View attachment 43004
> 
> View attachment 43006
> 
> View attachment 43003


Awesome


----------



## soothsayer

Finally found my first and probably last of the season, better than nothing. I have only ever had luck finding them near streams creeks and rivers. I hiked for miles on hills and slopes, looking around dead trees, found nothing. Do you find yours near water, does it really matter? Probably my biggest struggle this season was timing and the fact I don’t have that go to spot yet.


----------



## gutterman

soothsayer said:


> Finally found my first and probably last of the season, better than nothing. I have only ever had luck finding them near streams creeks and rivers. I hiked for miles on hills and slopes, looking around dead trees, found nothing. Do you find yours near water, does it really matter? Probably my biggest struggle this season was timing and the fact I don’t have that go to spot yet.
> 
> View attachment 43042
> 
> View attachment 43045
> 
> View attachment 43044
> 
> View attachment 43043


From the looks of it you have a go to spot now. Wherever you found those it will continue to produce. Looks like solid ground to hunt. Congrats.


----------



## soothsayer

gutterman said:


> From the looks of it you have a go to spot now. Wherever you found those it will continue to produce. Looks like solid ground to hunt. Congrats.


That’s good to know, thanks! I wasn’t sure if that would be the case or not. Those spots may yield better next year fingers crossed!


----------



## hugh

We found a fair number of nice yellows and tulip morels today east of Columbus. It's at least 1-2 weeks later than most years in that area


----------



## Thru hiker

25 nice yellows here in morrow county.


----------



## shroomsearcher

gutterman said:


> I thought it was done or bad year. Guess I needed patience. Woods exploded today. Picked over 200. Greys, yellows, half frees, blacks, and tulip morels all from same wildlife area 300+\- acres. Zoom around on half free pictures they were everywhere. There up get out there!
> View attachment 43011
> 
> View attachment 43007
> 
> View attachment 43012
> 
> View attachment 43005
> 
> View attachment 43009
> 
> View attachment 43010
> 
> View attachment 43008
> 
> View attachment 43004
> 
> View attachment 43006
> 
> View attachment 43003


Good for you! Worked my butt off today on my and my neighbors yards. Will finish tomorrow and then, it's to the woods again! we've gotten plenty of rain, nights have been cool, days not too hot, so I think we have more season ahead.


----------



## Thunter85

gutterman said:


> I thought it was done or bad year. Guess I needed patience. Woods exploded today. Picked over 200. Greys, yellows, half frees, blacks, and tulip morels all from same wildlife area 300+\- acres. Zoom around on half free pictures they were everywhere. There up get out there!
> View attachment 43011
> 
> View attachment 43007
> 
> View attachment 43012
> 
> View attachment 43005
> 
> View attachment 43009
> 
> View attachment 43010
> 
> View attachment 43008
> 
> View attachment 43004
> 
> View attachment 43006
> 
> View attachment 43003


County?


----------



## gutterman

Thunter85 said:


> County?


Erie


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

I gotta ask cause from late April there is some nice pictures of blacks this year in Ohio. What are the main trees everyone finds black morels under? Now I am in Wisconsin and the season is super late and getting close and I have scouted out over the past 3 months 5 property's. I have found about 500 elms and 150 Apple trees to check this year, also some nice Ash and Oak trees. I'm thinking I'll have a solid year with the Greys and Yellows but I'm curious where everyone finds the blacks and half frees at? Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## emarler

trufflehunter said:


> I was always afraid that this would happen someday. Today was the day. FWIW, southern Cuyahoga County, I'm finding very few so far this year, but I left these behind!


Disgusting. I would have left them behind too. I was hiking in the desert once and heard a rattlesnake; once I saw him coiled up I promptly returned to my car. End of hike. What kind of hideous snake is that, anyway?


----------



## shroomsearcher

Looks like a black rat snake to me. They're harmless.

Oh, almost forgot! About a pound, pound and a half today. Hunted my "low" spot today, and it was real different from my high spot last week. Definitely a one here, one there kind of day. And apple trees only produced one morel for me. Sycamore and black cherry were the stars today. I'll go check another spot I have tomorrow, and then Thursday will be a day off to rest. Probably cut the grass again on Friday, then a rainy weekend with cooler temps following. I think this season could keep going a little bit.


----------



## beansbettterfindmorels

Found some more in Licking County (☆▽☆)


----------



## jpfootball57

Well……..it was a bitter sweet day in Brown County. Got the day off so decided to hit the woods for some thunder chickens. Needless to say my area is all tapped out. Found a patch of 45 yellows that were to far gone. 15 of them were so big that Ray Charles could have spotted them a mile away







!!! Crummy season overall, but on the bright side I did add another honey hole for the future!


----------



## gregorymon

emarler said:


> Disgusting. I would have left them behind too. I was hiking in the desert once and heard a rattlesnake; once I saw him coiled up I promptly returned to my car. End of hike. What kind of hideous snake is that, anyway?


Looks like a harmless black snake. We used to have them under the foundation of our building where I work Near Alum Creek reservoir. Once we started mowing the whole property around the building regularly they moved on. Most often they're 3 - 4 ft. long and about an inch or so thick.


----------



## gregorymon

gregorymon said:


> Looks like a harmless black snake. We used to have them under the foundation of our building where I work Near Alum Creek reservoir. Once we started mowing the whole property around the building regularly they moved on. Most often they're 3 - 4 ft. long and about an inch or so thick.


GREAT pic though!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Definitely bigfoots. Nice finds. Biggest ones I've ever seen!


----------



## hugh

We found some nice yellows in Ashland co around dead elm, tulip poplar and sycamore


----------



## shroomsearcher

Went out today and hunted my butt off! I think morel time is done here. I found one of the late season, "bigfoot" variety that was in perfect condition. But, that was it for the day! It's supposed to be near 90 the next 2 days, and the rain and cooler weather, but I don't think anything more will be happening on the morel front. If i go take a hike, it will just be scouting for the future.


----------



## gregorymon

Found this in Alum Creek State Park in May. Thought for sure I'd found a slime mold. I'm a total neophyte when it comes to slime molds so naturally I googled " brown slime mold". None I've found are similar. Anyone know what this brown sticky mess is? 😅
No sign of chant's yet. Looking forward to the coming weeks.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Need to post a pic.


----------



## mndart

New guy here....
I found a motley morel crew May 19 and May 24.... largely around Tulip trees, evergreens and amongst some Northern Spicebush. A half dozen or so decent yellows, the rest, another dozen or so were larger brownish ones... a bit on the brink...
The pics are too ugly to post. They were pathetic. See you next year..


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yes, it was a little too quick this year. At least where I am.


----------

